# AM/PM splits!!



## BillytK03 (Apr 13, 2006)

I wanted to try something like this......

Day 1
------
AM- Chest     
PM-  Tri's   

Day 2
------
AM-Back
PM-Bi's

Day 3
------
Legs/Shoulder's

Day 4
------
OFF


Not getting into specific exercises but does this look like something that work? might work!!


----------



## MyK (Apr 13, 2006)

D-


----------



## BillytK03 (Apr 13, 2006)

what is D-?  LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a link with some helpful info

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33624&highlight=workout


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 13, 2006)

BillytK03 said:
			
		

> I wanted to try something like this......
> 
> Day 1
> ------
> ...


 
Mon morning: chest and tri's
Mon eve: Shoulders and traps

Wed morning: Back width, Back thickness, biceps
Wed Eve: Calves, Hams and Quads

Fri: repeat mon.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Mon morning: chest and tri's
> Mon eve: Shoulders and traps
> 
> Wed morning: Back width, Back thickness, biceps
> ...



Ballsy Tough, ballsy.
I have not hit the same body part twice or more in the same week in years. I think it's been around 4 since I had full upperbody/lowerbody workouts every other day.

I'm going on cycle in a month, and this seems to beat the crap out of Westside Barbell. Haha, maybe a stretch, but this seems like the most straight forward WP ever. I'm on cycle for around four weeks, depending on how things go.
Have you had previous experience with this type of WP? And are all days maximum effort? Or is Friday a speed day?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 13, 2006)

AM/PM splits can work, but I think you're splitting the wrong items.  Are your bicep and tricep exercises that high in volume and taxing that they actually warrant their own training session later in the day?  If anything, I would separate quad and hamstring dominant leg exercises into AM and PM sessions.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> AM/PM splits can work, but I think you're splitting the wrong items.  Are your bicep and tricep exercises that high in volume and taxing that they actually warrant their own training session later in the day?  If anything, I would separate quad and hamstring dominant leg exercises into AM and PM sessions.



I'm also very interested in this type of split. Once I go on summer break, I will have more time and I really would like to try this.
But what are the benefits of doing so? I know it sounds so plain and stupid, but is there really a benefit in doing this sort of split? Better strength gains?
If so, I'm in!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 13, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> I'm also very interested in this type of split. Once I go on summer break, I will have more time and I really would like to try this.
> But what are the benefits of doing so? I know it sounds so plain and stupid, but is there really a benefit in doing this sort of split? Better strength gains?
> If so, I'm in!



The longer you workout, the more your body responds by releasing catabolic hormones.  You can limit this response by shortening your sessions and spreading them out throughout the day.

If you want to really ramp up your work capacity, then you could try to implement AM/PM sessions in an effort to ramp up your total training volume.  However, I warn you, this probably will only work for a small percentage of the population: the genetically elite.  Of course, you could always overreach for a planned period of time before deloading.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The longer you workout, the more your body responds by releasing catabolic hormones.  You can limit this response by shortening your sessions and spreading them out throughout the day.
> 
> If you want to really ramp up your work capacity, then you could try to implement AM/PM sessions in an effort to ramp up your total training volume.  However, I warn you, this probably will only work for a small percentage of the population: the genetically elite.  Of course, you could always overreach for a planned period of time before deloading.



I definetly hear that, cortisol assaultage.... maybe I'll implement it into my routine once every couple of weeks this summer, to try to reap the benefits of such a split but also not to move far into catabolism


----------



## BillytK03 (Apr 14, 2006)

the problem with me is that when I get done working out my primary muscles ie...... chest workout, back workout...   I dont hit the smaller muscle groups (bi, tri) as hard due to fatigue, etc........        so what would be the problem if I did lets chest in the AM and then came back about 8-10hrs later in PM to hit the tris........   Im not talking marathon workouts to blast these smaller muscles but I would be able to hit em harder than I would of after a major muscle workout Ie....  chest, back!!! 

what do ya think!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

BillytK03 said:
			
		

> the problem with me is that when I get done working out my primary muscles ie...... chest workout, back workout...   I dont hit the smaller muscle groups (bi, tri) as hard due to fatigue, etc........        so what would be the problem if I did lets chest in the AM and then came back about 8-10hrs later in PM to hit the tris........   Im not talking marathon workouts to blast these smaller muscles but I would be able to hit em harder than I would of after a major muscle workout Ie....  chest, back!!!
> 
> what do ya think!!



Don't worry about how hard you hit the isolation exercises.  First of all, they are totall unecessary.  I don't think they make a large difference in terms of arm development.  Second of all, if they are already worked, then your mission is accomplished before you get to the isolation stuff.

If you're really concerned about it then just workout your biceps with your pressing movements and triceps with your pulling movements.  However, I do think splitting training sessions into AM/PM workouts is good, but not really beneficial or needed in your case.


----------

